# HNP testing



## jparrie (Dec 27, 2009)

How about before Tivo releases a piece of software and sells it for $199 (HNP), they actually do adequate testing on it first? I've lost count of the number of complaints about it not doing what it is supposed to, i.e, transfer videos. 

If I hadn't paid $10 for it, it would be going back marked "not fit for purpose".


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What's "HNP"?


----------



## jparrie (Dec 27, 2009)

Home Networking Package

Sorry, is this just an Aussie thing?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yep. That functionality is standard here nowadays, although they did have the "Home Media Option" back when it was first introduced, some years ago.


----------



## jparrie (Dec 27, 2009)

So do you guys have any issues with it? I've read so much about how recordings won't transfer either from PC to Tivo or vice-versa, it just seems like this stuff is released before it has been properly tested. 

Its not cheap either, $199 here in Oz (although I only paid $10 on special).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have no issues, personally.* Some people have some; you can read about them in the "TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo" section.

But, have _you_ experienced any problems yourself? I notice you said "I've lost count of the number of complaints", which sounds like you meant _other_ people's complaints.

* Well, apart from the MP3 player.


----------



## jparrie (Dec 27, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> But, have _you_ experienced any problems yourself? I notice you said "I've lost count of the number of complaints", which sounds like you meant _other_ people's complaints.
> 
> * Well, apart from the MP3 player.


My post came from the utter frustration of trying to transfer files from PC to Tivo (Tivo to PC works fine ) but mainly from the sheer impossibility of trying to get something (anything?), out of Tivo Australia support. Their specific support request forms don't work; you can't reply directly to emails; they mark most requests you do manage to send as "resolved"; any response you do get is either totally irrelevant or asks "has this been resolved?"

Support from Tivo Aus is non-existent as far as I can tell. Oh, and their software is faulty and they haven't a clue, or don't care, why is doesn't work properly.

Rant over, sorry.
John


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

What version of Desktop are you running? Auto-transfers of MPEG-2 and .TiVo files from your PC to the TiVo is broken in 2.8, but if you pull them manually from the TiVo's NPL it still works.


----------



## jparrie (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm using version 2.8. If its broken as you say, surely Tivo should just make an announcement of that fact? Actually, after about 8 tries I've managed to transfer a 700Mb file to Tivo. But clearly 8 goes before it completes a transfer isn't satisfactory. 

I'm just a consumer, I don't know how this stuff works and I don't really care how it works, if a company sells a product for $199 then it should just do what it says it does. This stuff doesn't. 

I didn't want this to turn into a help thread, I just wanted to post a suggestion to Tivo, if they're listening which I very much doubt. Just fix it, that's all I want.


----------

